# (SOLVED) Installed CM9 - PC will not recognize as USB device



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Made it through putting CM9 on my touchpad today. Have pretty much everything working, but I just realized that my PC is not recognizing it when the touchpad is plugged in. I see USB debugging is on, the port is charging, etc. But I am unable to put the touchpad into "usb mode" to transfer files, etc.

Ideas?


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

Same problem here.


----------



## Slaziar (Oct 14, 2011)

Quoting Phobos512:
On the tp go to settings >> storage >> upper rt button >> USB Connection >> check MTP

Source: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15526-mtp-and-cm-tenderloin-windows-xp-driver-issue/ Post 6.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Slaziar said:


> Quoting Phobos512:
> On the tp go to settings >> storage >> upper rt button >> USB Connection >> check MTP
> 
> Source: http://rootzwiki.com...p-driver-issue/ Post 6.


Perfect. Worked like a charm. Thanks!

I tried to install WMP 11 to get it to work and it didnt, tried the samsung drivers, no dice. THEN, I unchecked USB debugging and I was able to see the SDcard, etc. Finally.

I used this thread as well for help:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1368639


----------

